# Mixie and grinder in Aus



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm travelling to Aus on 10th may in another 3 days.
I packed everything but last question, Is it advisable to buy mixie /grinder in India or can I get it in Australia in the same price range??? 

I already searched few electrical/electronic shops website but I couldn't able to find mixie / food processor similar to the one which is available in India (suitable for Indian needs)

could anyone give advice on the same.......


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*It's ur call*



rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm travelling to Aus on 10th may in another 3 days.
> I packed everything but last question, Is it advisable to buy mixie /grinder in India or can I get it in Australia in the same price range???
> ...


Hi rangola

Thanks 4 ur reply. I'll keep in touch. My sister lives in aust for the past 6yrs & I have been there once in tourist visa. My sis took mixie the first time & grinder 2nd time. The last year when she came she took another mixie for her friend bcos her's was broken.
The point is u do get mixie & grinder there easily, but the prices will be a au$100 more than wht it's here. Also u don't get more varieties. And also keep in mind 2 buy more spares like cooker washers & caskets, mixie spares cos u don't get them easily in many suburbs.
Also b mindful of ur luggage weight & the extra luggage cost involved. 
HAVE FUN.:clap2:

Regards - rpk


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

I am also in same boat. Want to carry a food processor with me to Sydney. Is it allowed to check in that as checked luggage in flight.

Will it be OK to bring it to Sydney as per custom rules.?

Amit


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I just visited this thread looking into the thread title


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for this info..never thought about it...definitely gonna take one along with me


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

i heard refrigerators also are not as good as u get it here .


----------

